# Here's what we are seeing off of craigslist



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I ran across this ad on craigslist this morning what do you guys thinks,
Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-03-16, 9:43PM EDT



Have houses in AnnArbor,,,,,,I must ask those of you who called before,to call back,as i have AGAIN lost numbers,,,I apologize,,,,Stocking first one finally on thursday,,, 

Need hangers,finishers,and sanders,,,12cents a foot hanging and finishing,,,3.5 cents a foot for sanding (CASH) 

Hangers will be paid immediately when finished,,,finishers and sanders will be paid as soon as the house is primed,,,wich will be within 2 days after sanded.


:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can see everybody that called sighing of relief that he lost their numbers. They've got to be out of there minds. Not even $5 to hang, tape and sand a sheet. That's $80 for a 12 x 12 room. Where do I sign up


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Think I'll go fishing instead of getting paid that little bit to work.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The sad thing about this ad, is there will be some clown who will jump on this and loss his butt, then he'll ***** he didn't make any money:whistling
my brother works with a guy who bids low and then adds on charges, I don't like dealing with CHEAP People the dude says he has all these houses, yet no money to fix them up typical for people in Ann Arbor, MI. College town.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

*another craigslist*

I like how some of these people are setting the price for work, I got a call last night wanting me to come out estimate their stucco walls and have it done for them by the end of next week, the only thing is I'm booked intil the middle of April right now. but here the ad.

MUD SAND AND TAPE FINISH DRYWALL JOB ON TWO CEILINGS WORK TODAY $80.00 A DAY CASH 

CALL 248-979- 

CALL IF U DO NICE WORK AND HAVE EXP.:thumbsup:
I just love that part


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Frankawitz said:


> I like how some of these people are setting the price for work, I got a call last night wanting me to come out estimate their stucco walls and have it done for them by the end of next week, the only thing is I'm booked intil the middle of April right now. but here the ad.
> 
> MUD SAND AND TAPE FINISH DRYWALL JOB ON TWO CEILINGS WORK TODAY $80.00 A DAY CASH
> 
> ...


I'm sure that must of been a mistake. The must of meant $80/hr:laughing:


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

well I saw on this morning for an attic clean up it said that it will be 30min top and was paying $10/hr.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

No the $80.00 a day is what the guy was willing to pay to have two ceilings done, I like looking at the job people put up on craigslist, the work they want done is priced so cheap I don't know why they just don't do it themselves:whistling



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> the work they want done is priced so cheap I don't know why they just don't do it themselves:whistling


because the don't know how.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

it's just a couple of sheets of drywall. :jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

kevjob said:


> it's just a couple of sheets of drywall. :jester:


A couple of nails a little tape and mud and your done. A monkey could do it. And he would take his pay in bananas :w00t::laughing:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah that is the mentality off Cl, jokers with 400 bucks to remodel a kitchen bathroom and add a garage.


----------



## jessedrywall (Nov 25, 2007)

i could make more money pumping gas


----------



## okbye (Mar 30, 2009)

cant a hanger put up 8 sheets in an hour (typical bdrm), that would make 48$ per hour at $6 a sheet?


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

okbye said:


> cant a hanger put up 8 sheets in an hour (typical bdrm), that would make 48$ per hour at $6 a sheet?


 
I've never known a hanger that could hang 64 board in an 8 hr. day by himself.:no:
He may run in a bedroom and slap up 8 on the walls, but then he has to hang closets, bathrooms, bays, stairwells, and so on.


----------



## okbye (Mar 30, 2009)

40 min complete bdr window wraps. sure thats not the stair well and bathrooms but add that in with the whole house and I think thats still above 8.00 an hour. Wish I was getting 12 cents then, more like 4.5 and 5 cents. thats with glue, one nail. 
I agree, seems the craiglist employers want something for nothing.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

*Here's another person who's looking for cheap labor*

I was on craigslist and came across this, I wonder how these people find Quality workmenship at these prices,

Date: 2009-04-16, 12:02AM EDT



In the process of remodeling a home, in need of 2 general laborers skilled in construction/remodeling. This is only a short-term job opportunity, however, full-time employment may be considered based on performance. Experienced workers only…everything from molding, paint, drywall, minor electrical, plumbing, kitchens, wood floors, etc. Pay based on performance $9-13/hr. Please call Jerry 


Compensation: $9-13/hr Based on Performance 
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster. 
Phone calls about this job are ok. 
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

They'll get replies, of course, from the 2-tone Charlies. You know the ones with a 2 color pickup truck and one of the colors is rust.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That'd be the only guys who can afford to work for those prices.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Craigslist is a  Joke! It's always some dumba$$ wanting something for nothing. I'd love to beat the ***** outta all of em & then piss on em. :thumbsup:


----------

